# Gans



## RaGz (Feb 12, 2017)

Hey, i dunno, that it is the place, where I should post that, but i need to ask what's the diffrence about gans 356 air and gans 356 air advanced.


----------



## 1973486 (Feb 12, 2017)

Advanced has half bright stickers


----------



## DGCubes (Feb 12, 2017)

According to thecubicle's listing, the Advanced has half-bright stickers pre-applied, a plastic adjusting tool, and a pamphlet. It doesn't have a different mechanism or anything.

Also, this isn't the right place to post this. The "Software Area" is meant for posts pertaining to computer software, such as timers, apps, programs, etc. It would probably fit better in this thread.


----------



## 1973486 (Feb 12, 2017)

DGCubes said:


> According to thecubicle's listing, the Advanced has half-bright stickers pre-applied, a plastic adjusting tool, and a pamphlet. It doesn't have a different mechanism or anything.



That's what I used I check, the normal version also says it comes with a plastic adjusting tool and a pamphlet though.


----------



## DGCubes (Feb 12, 2017)

1973486 said:


> That's what I used I check, the normal version also says it comes with a plastic adjusting tool and a pamphlet though.



Hm, interesting. So basically $2 extra for different stickers.


----------



## RaGz (Feb 12, 2017)

DGCubes said:


> According to thecubicle's listing, the Advanced has half-bright stickers pre-applied, a plastic adjusting tool, and a pamphlet. It doesn't have a different mechanism or anything.
> 
> Also, this isn't the right place to post this. The "Software Area" is meant for posts pertaining to computer software, such as timers, apps, programs, etc. It would probably fit better in this thread.


Thanks !


----------

